# Coffin Jumper



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

You will need 
1= 1/4x3 1/2" bolt 
6= 3/8" washers
1/4 washers for spacers (as many as needed)
3= 3/8" od x 1/4" id bronze bushing
1= 3/4" x 26" long squared tubing
1= 1 1/2" x 21" long squared tubing
2= 3/4" x 7 1/2" long squared tubing
1= 6" stroke x 1" bore cylinder (Not Pictured)
2= 1" x 4" long flat bar (Not Pictured)
1= 3/4" x 2" flat bar (not pictured)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next you will need to line up and drill 1/4" holes in the 7 1/2 tubing about 7" from one end and drill 3/8 hole in the 26" tubing about 3 1/2" from one end.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next you will need to line up the 7 1/2 tubing, 26" tubing and 21" tubing with 3 1/2" bolt, bushing and washers. The bushing will go in the 26" tubing. I put the bolt/washers through the 7 1/2" tubing and 26" tubing (26" tubing in the middle) and then line the 7 /12" tubing perpendicular to the 26" tubing and 21" tubing. The 26" tubing and 21" tubing should be parallel.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

After everything is square, tack weld.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Tack weld the 1" flat bar on the bottom at both ends.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next weld on a stop at the end of the 26" tubing on the shorter side of the 7 1/2 uprights.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next drill 3/8 hole about 3/4" from one end of the 3/4" flat bar and then tack in place at the end of the 26" tubing short side of the 7 1/2" uprights.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Next you will need to mount your cylinder. To do this, I extend the 26" tubing up until it points straight then I figure out where I need to mount the cylinder extended, but not fully extended. I leave about a half inch before fully extended so not to damage the cylinder. Make sense? I will also weld in stop for the tubing when it is parallel to the base(21" 1 1/2 tubing) I can't post anymore photos, I am maxed out on this post.
That is pretty much it. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

you shouldnt post that many times. Instead just put it all into one post. On the other hand this looks waaay to complex to me I just thought i'd check it out and see. Really though, try to cut down on how many posts you do. Just 1 is enough.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> you shouldnt post that many times. Instead just put it all into one post. On the other hand this looks waaay to complex to me I just thought i'd check it out and see. Really though, try to cut down on how many posts you do. Just 1 is enough.


The reason why I posted so much was to try break to it down in steps.


----------

